# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  نرم افزار دبیرخانه

## amir_1351

با سلام .
من مشغول نوشتن یک نرم افزار دبیرخانه هستم . که در این رابطه چند سئوال داشتم :
1- آیا فایل متن نامه که یک فایل word است (doc) بهتر است در فیلد mem یک تیبل ذخیره شود و یا اینکه بصورت همان فایل doc در یک فولدر ذخیره شود ؟ کدام راه منطقی تر و بهتر است ؟
2- در قسمت پیوست های نامه فایلهایی از نوع PDF - dwg - jpg - tif  - ZIP- RAR و غیره وجود دارد که چنانچه بخواهم آنها را در فیلد memo ذخیره کنم مشکل ایجاد میشود ( مثلا در مورد فایل JPG که امکان ندارد و فیلد memo انتقال یافته به فایل jpg کار نمی کند ویا فایل DWG دچار مشکل میشود) بنابراین دوستان چه توصیه ای دارند آیا فایلهای ÷یوست نامه هم باید در یک فولدر ذخیره شود یا راه دیگری وجود دارد.
3- وقتی یک هدر یک تیبل دچار مشکل میشود معولا با برنامه هایی که وجود دارد مشکل حل شده و تیبل use  میشود . آیا در حالتی که تیبل دارای فیلد memo یا general  هم هست این کار شدنی است ؟

----------


## gh_khajehzade

سلام-1-ذخيره در فيلد بعد از مدت كوتاهي با افزايش سايز ديتابيس سرعت را كم ميكند.از اين جهت پوشه بهتر است.
         2-فايلهاي تصويري را ميتوانيدبا تابع  filetostr()به فايل متني تبديل ودر فيلد ذخيره كني ولي به همان دليل بالا پوشه بهتر است
         3-جواب سئوال رو نميدونم.ولي بهتره برا اين جور كارها اگه با فاكس9 كار ميكني بهتره از فيلد نوعblob استفاده كني.

منم رو دبيرخانه دارم كار ميكنم.با sqlserver2000 .قسمت اصلي كار قسمت فاكس است.ونيازي نيست چيز زيادي از sqlserver بدوني.اميدوارم بتونيم از تجربيا ت هم استفاده كنيم.

----------


## amir_1351

چنانچه فایلها در یک فولدر ذخیره شوند امکان حذف آنها وجود دارد . از طرفی اگر هم در داخل table ذخیره شوند بقول شما حجم table به مرور زمان زیاد شده و عمل جستجو و ... کند میشود .
حال راه حل چیست ؟
1- آیا راهی وجود دارد تا بتوان از داخل برنامه و از طریق برنامه نویسی یک فولدر را قفل کرد طوری که کاربر نتواند محتوای آن را تغییر دهد ؟ 
2- آیا راه حل دیگری وجود دارد ؟

----------


## gh_khajehzade

> 1- آیا راهی وجود دارد تا بتوان از داخل برنامه و از طریق برنامه نویسی یک  فولدر را قفل کرد طوری که کاربر نتواند محتوای آن را تغییر دهد ؟


http://www.foxite.com/archives/vfp-7...0000133528.htm

----------


## amir_1351

> 3-جواب سئوال رو نميدونم.ولي بهتره برا اين جور كارها اگه با فاكس9 كار ميكني بهتره از فيلد نوعblob استفاده كني.
> .


  با تشكر از شما 
فيلدBIOB چه ويژگي داره ؟ چه حسني نسبت به memo داره ؟

----------


## gh_khajehzade

متاسفانه مزايا(يا معايبشو) دقيق نميدونم.ولي اكثرا توصيه شده از فيلدهاي memo تا ميشه استفاده نبايد كرد.خصوصا براي فايلهاي تصويري حتما از blob استفاده بشه.( (Binary Large object

----------


## amir_1351

> http://www.foxite.com/archives/vfp-7...0000133528.htm


ظاهرا در روش ذكر شده يكسري كار بايد بصورت دستي انجام بشه . ( البته شخصا به نتيجه اي نرسيدم ).

 آيا روشي هست كه بشه برنامه خودش فولدار بسازه و روي اون پسورد بزاره . ( ساخت فولدر رو ميدونم . پسورد گذاشتن مهمه )

----------


## gh_khajehzade

1-برنامت رو ي شبكه اجرا ميشه يا نه؟
2-اگه شبكه است sqlserver2000 روي سرور نصب است يا نه؟
3-سيتم عاملت چيه؟

----------


## amir_1351

1- خير
3- SEVEN

----------


## amir_1351

1- خير
3- SEVEN

----------


## gh_khajehzade

ضمن تاسف بابت تاخير,هر چي گشتم روش بهتري متاسفانه پيدا نكردم.بهترين مزيتش اينه كه از امنيت خود windows استفاده ميكنه.فقط كافيه يكبار كاربرwindows تعريف كني.البته به احتمال زياد تعاريف كاربر از طريق توابع API امكان پذيره وفاكس راحت با API كار ميكنه.
اميدوارم اساتيد عزيز تو اين زمينه كمك كنند.

----------


## amir_1351

لطفا يكي از اساتيد محترم و يا دوستاني كه تجربه دارند ، كمك كنند.

----------


## amir_1351

با سلام خدمت اساتيد 
من در موقع نمايش ليست نامه هاي وارده مشكلي دارم و آن اينكه در grid مربوطه در ستون مربوط به شماره نامه وارده ، شماره نامه برعكس نمايش داده ميشود .
مثلا نامه شماره : س/د/91/45/الف      بصورت الف/45/91/د/س نمايش داده ميشه .
لطفا راهنمايي كنيد كه چكار بايد كرد تا در grid اين شماره نامه ها درست نمايش داده شود؟ :گریه: 
ضمنا شماره هاي فوق در textbox ها درست نمايش داده ميشود. :خجالت: 
با تشكر

----------


## gh_khajehzade

از سايت جناب حسين زاده كلاس ,گريد رو ,استفاده كردم مشكلي نداشت.گريد رو sort هم ميكنه.

----------


## amir_1351

> از سايت جناب حسين زاده كلاس ,گريد رو ,استفاده كردم مشكلي نداشت.گريد رو sort هم ميكنه.


شما مطمئن هستيد كه اين مشكل در گريد مربوط به استاد حسين زاده وجود نداره ؟!
چون من با كلاسي كه ايشون تحت عنوان persiangridextras گذاشته بودند هم چك كردم ولي مشكل همچنان وجود داره . (( *مثلا نامه شماره : س/د/91/45/الف بصورت الف/45/91/د/س نمايش داده ميشه*  ))
اگر درست كار ميكنه شايد من كلاس ديگري رو استفاده كردم لطفا كلاس مورد نظر رو اينجا قرار بديد.

----------


## gh_khajehzade

ببخشيد من مشكل شمارو تست نكرده بودم.تو فيلدها هم درست ذخيره نميشه.حتي تو فايلهاي متني ويندوز هم همينطوريه.فقط با word درست تايپ ميشه.اميدوارم اساتيد راهنمايي كنند.

----------

